# Big Al's Mississauga, 25%-50% off on all livestock



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at the picture below for detail.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

This may have something to do with Aquatic Kingdom moving next door. 

Big Al's in Scarborough did the same thing a few years ago when someone decided to open a large fish store a little too close. They ended up putting them out of business.
--
Paul


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will say AK has a different market compared to BA or Dragon. They might look about the same but the products differs. So its up to the customer what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spent.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably they are testing the waters ...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah def. a pre-emptive move. I wonder if AK will give similar opening sale hehe.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> This may have something to do with Aquatic Kingdom moving next door.
> 
> Big Al's in Scarborough did the same thing a few years ago when someone decided to open a large fish store a little too close. They ended up putting them out of business.
> --
> Paul


I'd say indoor jungle took themselves out of the running when their system was tampered with and lost 90% of their livestock.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

loonie said:


> I will say AK has a different market compared to BA or Dragon. They might look about the same but the products differs. So its up to the customer what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spent.


Couldn't agree more with you, these three stores cater to three different clientele, cutting out the margin on items that AK won't be competing against in their micro market seems silly. They also started it to early, lol.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Y2KGT said:


> This may have something to do with Aquatic Kingdom moving next door.
> 
> Big Al's in Scarborough did the same thing a few years ago when someone decided to open a large fish store a little too close. They ended up putting them out of business.
> --
> Paul


If they do it regularly enough  it might help


----------

